# emacs always cannot be at right coordinates in DWM



## sw2wolf (Jun 6, 2013)

*I*n config.h, there is 
	
	



```
static const char *emacs[] = {"emacs", "--geometry", "177x38+0+378", NULL };
    { MODKEY, XK_e, spawn, {.v = emacs } }
```

*T*he layout is: 
	
	



```
{ "><>",  NULL }
```

*T*he --geometry is functional however the emacs always shrinks after started which leaving an offset to screen bottom.


Sincerely!


----------



## jozze (Jun 6, 2013)

Try running the same command in the terminal, and see if it has the same problem. Maybe you're using the --geometry flag in a wrong way.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 7, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> Try running the same command in the terminal, and see if it has the same problem. Maybe you're using the --geometry flag in a wrong way.



*I*t still does not work*.*


----------



## jozze (Jun 7, 2013)

The command didn't work when you ran it from the terminal? Try with --geometry=....


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 8, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> The command didn't work when you ran it from the terminal? Try with --geometry=....



"did not work in term" means DWM still cannot put Emacs at the right coordinates.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 22, 2013)

Adding the following into ~/.Xdefaults:

```
Emacs.geometry: 178x36+0+363
Emacs*toolBar: off
Emacs*menuBar: off
```

All works like a charm.


----------

